# english bull terrier !!



## bernard flood (Jan 26, 2013)

:?: hi 
i know this will be a long shot but here goes .
seen the advert on this forum selling a tricolour ebt "seven" georgia estes 
would like to make contact with the current owner if this is a possibility ?
very interested in using dog for breeding 
if anybody has any info would be gratefull
regards 
bernard


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi, Bernard, and welcome ..... 

First post (intro) goes here, please: http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f20/

Thanks!


----------



## dewon fields (Apr 5, 2009)

Kaiser was Georgia's E Bull terrier. its been gone for years. PM Georgia.


----------



## bernard flood (Jan 26, 2013)

dewon fields said:


> Kaiser was Georgia's E Bull terrier. its been gone for years. PM Georgia.


hi 
yes i realise that & already tried to pm georgia with no success
which is why i tried a open request on the forum
thanks for the response anyhow
bernard


----------

